# Friend bitten by False Widow



## TW (May 1, 2007)

I didnt even realise there were venomous spiders in the UK. My friend has been bitten by one and i'm shocked at the state of his foot after. Are they common? Is the venom quite potent or is it likely to be a bad reaction?


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

their venom aint that potent it is probably a reaction to them getting bitten from it as they have a little bit of venom but not enough to cause a really bad bite area. and yes they are common in the uk. you can see them in the garden sometimes


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Well here's pics -




















The blister has now popped and the flesh looks like its eaten away a bit.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

All spiders are venomous (bar a coule of spp I believe) it's just the vemon potency varies!

False widows aren't that bad in venom terms, it will hurt, swell and bruise abit, but thats about the long and short of it, unless you obviously have a bad reaction!

As for being common there are pretty common around my neck of the woods, but I cna't speak for other, they make quite interesting little pets to be honest!!!

is there any chance of letting your mate use your account and do a little bite report for us?


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

to be honest it just looks like a bad reaction to it as anything can happen if you have a bad reaction to something from ok to really bad. you can go somewhere where they can test you to see if you are allergic but i cant remeber where to go


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Unfortunately no chance getting him near a computer. I'm not even sure he can write tbh..haha!

Well he said he's not allergic to anything and never had a bad reaction before. He was bitten in his work and another guy was bitten a few weeks back with the same reaction. He said it was fine at first, then he said it felt like intense burning and his foot wanted to split open. He broke his coller bone not long back and he said the pain was worse than that. He's no drama queen either.


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Oh and that swelling is 4 days later. The pen line is what the hospital draws on each day to make sure the redness is spreading for some reason.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Ouch! I hate spiders!


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Far2lively said:


> Ouch! I hate spiders!


Your in the wrong section then :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

TW said:


> Unfortunately no chance getting him near a computer. I'm not even sure he can write tbh..haha!
> 
> Well he said he's not allergic to anything and never had a bad reaction before. He was bitten in his work and another guy was bitten a few weeks back with the same reaction. He said it was fine at first, then he said it felt like intense burning and his foot wanted to split open. He broke his coller bone not long back and he said the pain was worse than that. He's no drama queen either.


Ahh no worries then!

It's just nice to have a few bite reports on the same spp, so you can see the difference between each person, 
well it doens't look to nasty and hopefully with some luck the sweeling should subside soon enough!


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> Your in the wrong section then :lol2:


just wanted to see the bite haha, spiders scare the hell out of me lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Far2lively said:


> just wanted to see the bite haha, spiders scare the hell out of me lol












Really? :lol2:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Really? :lol2:


That is actually kinda cute, blessss


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i hate spider bites... i always get a few camping... they take forever to heal and leave sick marks...

these guys really suck....











they leave sores just like that foot photo... only on a smaller scale...

yeah, spider bites suck!:whip:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

HABU said:


> i hate spider bites... i always get a few camping... they take forever to heal and leave sick marks...
> 
> these guys really suck....
> 
> ...


I want one :gasp:


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess i'd been misinformed when i was told house spiders in the UK can't bite, and if they could we'd be seriously poisoned


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

That does look quite nasty, but is your mate shore it was a falsie that bit him,? did he see the spider on his foot before he got bit,?
these poor spiders get blamed for all sorts,..


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

richwhite said:


> I guess i'd been misinformed when i was told house spiders in the UK can't bite, and if they could we'd be seriously poisoned


From my understanding they can bite, but their fangs just aren't long enough to break the skin! as for the venom potency not a bloody clue :lol2:


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Biggys said:


> From my understanding they can bite, but their fangs just aren't long enough to break the skin! as for the venom potency not a bloody clue :lol2:


Yeah that's what i heard, but would they really leave blisters and sores if they didn't break the skin?!

I got nipped a month or so back, i think anyway. I had my arm resting on the arm of the couch and felt a sharp pinch, lifted my arm and this little bugger was legging it along the couch arm! It was very little though so i wasn't 100% sure that's what the pinch was, but i can't think of what else it would be. Anyway it died for its arrogance.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Biggys said:


> I want one :gasp:


i'm ate-up with spiders here... there are so many...


List of Ohio Spiders

i just hate their bites...:lol2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Far2lively said:


> just wanted to see the bite haha, spiders scare the hell out of me lol


Lol and me but only the normal spiders i like Tarantulas! :lol2:



Biggys said:


> image
> 
> Really? :lol2:


Thats not to bad lol 



HABU said:


> i hate spider bites... i always get a few camping... they take forever to heal and leave sick marks...
> 
> these guys really suck....
> 
> ...


That is horrible! :shock:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

richwhite said:


> Yeah that's what i heard, but would they really leave blisters and sores if they didn't break the skin?!
> 
> I got nipped a month or so back, i think anyway. I had my arm resting on the arm of the couch and felt a sharp pinch, lifted my arm and this little bugger was legging it along the couch arm! It was very little though so i wasn't 100% sure that's what the pinch was, but i can't think of what else it would be. Anyway it died for its arrogance.


Wait are we on about the big brown ones (tegeneria spp) or the "daddy long legs" ones


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Wait are we on about the big brown ones (tegeneria spp) or the "daddy long legs" ones


This was just a little thing, size of my pinky fingernail size. The 'daddy long legs' ones i don't worry about and they can stay where they are unless it's by my bed. The one i'm talking about was either a young brown one, or just a small spider (i don't know anything about spiders. My knowledge extends to 'they terrify me' and 'oh shit, there's a spider over here, *call my wife to kill it*. If it's really big we huddle in the hallway arguing about how to get rid of it)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Far2lively said:


> That is actually kinda cute, blessss











Boo!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

richwhite said:


> This was just a little thing, size of my pinky fingernail size. The 'daddy long legs' ones i don't worry about and they can stay where they are unless it's by my bed. The one i'm talking about was either a young brown one, or just a small spider (i don't know anything about spiders. My knowledge extends to 'they terrify me' and 'oh shit, there's a spider over here, *call my wife to kill it*. If it's really big we huddle in the hallway arguing about how to get rid of it)


Ahhahah I can't reallt think what it could be from, small and scary :lol2:

But I do know Tegenaria bite, I found that out, when I was removing the egg sec from one of the females I bred :devil:


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Ahhahah I can't reallt think what it could be from, small and scary :lol2:
> 
> But I do know Tegenaria bite, I found that out, when I was removing the egg sec from one of the females I bred :devil:


Ah I don't know the species. To me there is spindly, money, small, and big black.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

richwhite said:


> Ah I don't know the species. To me there is spindly, money, small, and big black.


Ahahaha! if ya don't like them, I don't blame you!


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

martin3 said:


> That does look quite nasty, but is your mate shore it was a falsie that bit him,? did he see the spider on his foot before he got bit,?
> these poor spiders get blamed for all sorts,..


Yeah 100%. He saw it and they have lots in his work at the moment and have been warned about them.


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Ahahaha! if ya don't like them, I don't blame you!


 one of the few animals I hate to be honest. I live reptiles, rodents, most insects don't bother me. Spiders and wasps will get me running in the other direction though.


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was bitten by a big brown house spider (_Tegenaria duellica)._ It left a lump with two small puncture wounds about 3mm apart, slight bruising and a large red ring around it.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

my mum got bit by a spider (could of been a false widow or a woodlouse spider or a segestria) whilst at a country park. any way the bite reacted and became infected and she had to have antibiotics!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are 12 spiders living in the UK that can bite. The myth of them not being able to pierce the skin is merely to stop you running off like a big girls blouse! 

That looks quite nasty and looks like secondary infection. At least he had the sense to visit the hospital.


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> There are 12 spiders living in the UK that can bite. The myth of them not being able to pierce the skin is merely to stop you running off like a big girls blouse!
> 
> That looks quite nasty and looks like secondary infection. At least he had the sense to visit the hospital.


Are they poisonous? And how can you tell which ones can bite? (Those big black house spiders, can they bite?)


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

sure can


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive posted this so many times before 

UK spider bites | Natural History Museum


----------



## richwhite (Jun 5, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> Ive posted this so many times before
> 
> UK spider bites | Natural History Museum


Now i know why i haven't ventured into the spider section of this forum before.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> There are 12 spiders living in the UK that can bite. *The myth of them not being able to pierce the skin is merely to stop you running off like a big girls blouse! *
> 
> That looks quite nasty and looks like secondary infection. At least he had the sense to visit the hospital.


Ahh thanks for clearing that one up Pete!! :no1:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Not read the whole thread but has your mate noticed any special powers yet? :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Wait are we on about the big brown ones (tegeneria spp) or the "daddy long legs" ones


Mythbusters will tell ye...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no black widows or recluses there?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Where?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Its more how the body reacts to the venom rather than the potancy.


----------

